# God bless Texas!



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

I keep asking myself, "Why don't I live in Texas. Why do I remain in this re-education camp?"

DRUDGE REPORT: TEXAS GOV. BACK RESOLUTION AFFIRMING SOVEREIGNTY 2009®
*WAKE UP CALL: TEXAS GOV. BACK RESOLUTION AFFIRMING SOVEREIGNTY*
*Tue Apr 14 2009 08:44:54 ET*

*AUSTIN - Gov. Rick Perry joined state Rep. Brandon Creighton and sponsors of House Concurrent Resolution (HCR) 50 in support of states' rights under the 10th Amendment to the U.S. Constitution. *

*"I believe that our federal government has become oppressive in its size, its intrusion into the lives of our citizens, and its interference with the affairs of our state," Gov. Perry said. "That is why I am here today to express my unwavering support for efforts all across our country to reaffirm the states' rights affirmed by the Tenth Amendment to the U.S. Constitution. I believe that returning to the letter and spirit of the U.S. Constitution and its essential 10th Amendment will free our state from undue regulations, and ultimately strengthen our Union." *

*Perry continued: "Millions of Texans are tired of Washington, DC trying to come down here to tell us how to run Texas." *

*[VIDEO]*

*A number of recent federal proposals are not within the scope of the federal government's constitutionally designated powers and impede the states' right to govern themselves. HCR 50 affirms that Texas claims sovereignty under the 10th Amendment over all powers not otherwise granted to the federal government. *

*It also designates that all compulsory federal legislation that requires states to comply under threat of civil or criminal penalties, or that requires states to pass legislation or lose federal funding, be prohibited or repealed. *

*Developing...*



Again, I read my above post. Again, I got an erection.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

It shall herein be referred to as the "Don't mess with Texas" Resolution.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Time to relocate. I am sick of the Communist Republic of Massachusetts! ! ! ! !


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

MSP75 said:


> Again, I got an erection.


Gross............Stop touching it!

Sinner.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Rock said:


> Gross............Stop touching it!
> 
> Sinner.


Don't worry. I'll be at confession next week.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh leave him alone, He probably read that while watching the Mass with the "Girls gone wild" commercial. 

I too keep asking myself why I dont live in Texas.


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

MSP75 said:


> Don't worry. I'll be at confession next week.


*Next* week, or *for* a week?;-)


----------

